# MSI Notebook reparatur



## DANGErde (14. Februar 2014)

Hallo,

 ich hab mal eine frage.

 Mein MSI GE60-i760M245FD war über notebooksbilliger bei MSI zur Reparatur auf Garantie.
 Es ist gestern nach knapp 5wochen zurückgekommen.
 Es steht drauf das das Mainboard und die Festplatte getauscht wurden.

 Jetzt bin ich entsetzt das die mir meine Festplatte ohne zu fragen entfernt haben und nicht einmal mit gesendet wurde. auf der Festplatte waren wichtige Daten drauf die nur auf den Notebook gespeichert wurden.
 Und ich bin mir ziemlich sicher das die Festplatte noch ging.

 meine frage ist eigentlich nur ob ich rechtlich gesehen ein Anrecht auf die ''DEFEKTE'' Festplatte habe, ich mein ich ab ja ne ''neue'' drin.

 Die neue Bringt mir nur leider keine +punke die alte schon.

 Ich find es einfach eine Frechheit sowas wichtiges ohne vorab Info zu tauschen.


----------



## iTzZent (14. Februar 2014)

Die Daten sollte man stets vorher sichern... was war denn defekt ? Die HDD kann man auch ausbauen zum Daten sichern, das Garantiesiegel ist bei MSI egal.

btw, das nächste mal direkt zu MSI schicken, der Weg über den Händler ist umständlich und kostet nur Zeit und nerven.


----------



## Cinnayum (14. Februar 2014)

Ich befürchte, dass es eine "Belehrung" in den Reparatur-/ Einsendebedingungen gibt, die dir vorschreibt, dass du alle Daten vorher sichern sollst.

Bei meinen Einsendungen an One.de, die dann über MSI abgewickelt wurden, war das so.
Auch beim Aldi Medion-Gerät war das der Fall.

Wenn du die Daten nicht sichern konntest (weil ebendort der Defekt lag), kann es anders aussehen.


----------



## Spookryder (14. Februar 2014)

Lol, das echt bloed gelaufen

Wird einem immer vorher gesagt geraten und schriftlich Mitgeteilt das man eine Datensicherung machen sollte, wenn man ein Geraet zur RMA schickt !

Evtl wenn du glueck hast, kannst du mal anfragen bei MSI ob Sie die Festplatte noch haben und sie dir evtl zukommen lassen wurden.
aber ich glaube weniger dran

Was war denn defekt wenn man mal fragen darf ? Weil Sie Board und Platte getauscht hatten ?


----------



## Pyroneo (14. Februar 2014)

iTzZent schrieb:


> btw, das nächste mal direkt zu MSI schicken, der Weg über den Händler ist umständlich und kostet nur Zeit und nerven.



Es geht zwar schneller das stimmt, aber dadurch hast du die Gewährleistung ausgehebelt. Hatte mal ein ähnliches Problem mit einem ASUS Notebook.
Bei einer Gewährleistung, 2 Jahre laut Gesetz, kannst du einen Wandel, also Geld zurück oder anderes Notebook auch anderer Hersteller, nach 2 Reparaturen verlangen. Schickst du das Gerät direkt zum Hersteller muss der Händler, der für Wandlung zuständig ist, die Reparatur des Herstellers nicht anerkennen da ihm, dem Händler, nicht die Möglichkeit gegeben wurde den defekt zu beheben. Der Händler muss das Gerät von einem Fachunternehmen reparieren lassen, dies muss nicht direkt vom Hersteller geschehen.
Bei Asus z.B. geht ein Wandel auf Garantie erst nach 3 maligem Hardwaretausch, worunter eine Reparatur wie zB ein loses Display-kabel nicht zählt. Da ich es 2 mal direkt zu Asus geschickt hatte und ein drittes mal nicht für mich in Frage kam, wollte ich beim Händler Wandel auf Gewährleistung beantragen, der verweigerte und beharte auf sein recht der Reparatur, was im sogar vor Gericht, soweit ging es bei mir, zugesprochen wurde weil ich es direkt zum Hersteller geschickt habe.

Zum Thema Festplatte: Es ist immer sicherer die Daten vorher zu sichern, da ein Anspruch auf Datensicherung bei Reparatur oder mitsenden der Ausgetauschten Teile nicht vorliegt.
Einige Händler oder Hersteller bieten aber einen Service zur Datensicherung bei Reparatur an, kostet aber Geld und muss vor dem einschicken ausgehandelt werden.

Generell ist eine Datensicherung, wichtiger Daten, auf Externen Festplatten immer zu empfehlen. Speziell bei Notebooks die noch mit HDDs arbeiten, da diese immer noch  mechanisch arbeiten und beim Transport immer schaden nehmen könnten.

MfG


----------



## Dipsy2.0 (14. Februar 2014)

In der heutigen zeit ohne externe sicherung der platte rumzulaufen ist äußerst fragwürdig leider. Aber wie die anderen schon sagten frag mal nett nach


----------



## Alex555 (14. Februar 2014)

Man sollte wichtige Daten auf der Festplatte generell sicher, wenn man etwas zum service schickt...


----------



## iTzZent (14. Februar 2014)

Ja, die Sache ist ihm nun auch bewusst... nun reitet nicht weiter drauf rum, er hat da nen paar wichtige Daten verloren und MSI selber kann nichts unternehmen, selbst wenn sie wollten. Die HDD liegt in ner Kiste mit ganz vielen anderen und wartet auf die Vernichtung. MSI wird da sicher nen defekten Sektor festgestellt haben, wodurch sie die HDD gleich ausgewechselt haben.


----------



## DANGErde (14. Februar 2014)

Nur nochmal kurz so nebenbei...

erstens : ja man sichert natürlich seine daten...aber ich kann doch nicht jedentag eine datensicherung vornehmen.
Zweitens : wie solte ich den die daten sichern wen der laptop nicht mehr reagiert ? 
drittens : habe ich notebooksbilliger gesagt das auf der festplatte wichtige daten sind und die nicht gelöschte werden soll oder ähnliches !

Zum fehler kann ich nur sagen...daten auf festplatte übertragen, diverse updates durchlaufen lassen, neustart.......

nach dem neustart ging nichts mehr nur die powertaste hat blau geleuchtet, darum dachte ich bios oder die graka hats entschärft.
Da dacht ich nicht das die mir die hdd wechseln.

Das mit der MSI garantiekarte war so ein ding wo ich gleich schlechet laune hatte. da standen telephonnummern drauf die es nicht mehr gab.
hab dan bei mein händler angerufen der gab mir ne aktuelle nummer von msi.
Ich gleich angerufen und das tonband am anderen ende sagte mir ich soll auf eine internetseite gehen www.MSI.schlagmichtot/RMA...
Auf der internet seite sagte man mir wen ich ein Endkunde bin soll ich mich an mein Händler wende...
Entnervt wieder bei notebooksbilliger angerufen, der nette man hat mir gleich ein retourenschein gesendet, peer email, den ich gleich ausdruckte und wegschickte.

Naja jetzt ist es halt zu spät...


----------



## Alex555 (14. Februar 2014)

DANGErde schrieb:


> Nur nochmal kurz so nebenbei...
> 
> erstens : ja man sichert natürlich seine daten...aber ich kann doch nicht jedentag eine datensicherung vornehmen.
> Zweitens : wie solte ich den die daten sichern wen der laptop nicht mehr reagiert ?
> ...


 
Also in den meisten Fällen kann man die daten retten, indem man die HDD in ein externes Gehäuse einbaut und dann per USB an einen anderen computer ansteckt oder so. 
RMA wird generell über den Händler ausgeführt, es sei denn dass dieser insolvent ist, dann ist auch die direkte Abwicklung möglich. 
Gibt sogar Firmen, die nehmen keine direkten RMAs an (was ich bisher so gehört habe). 
Also insofern war die Abwicklung über notebooksbilliger schon richtig, wenn ich RMA Fälle hätte, würde ich zuvor telefonisch bei der Firma anrufen, und fragen, ob man den Händler nicht umgehen kann. 
Na ja, solange das Gerät nun ohne Fehler funktioniert


----------



## iTzZent (14. Februar 2014)

zu 1. solch wichtige Daten solltest du stets woanders sichern. Eine Notebook HDD ist kein Platz für wichtige Daten... wenn das Notebook einmal runterfällt, ist die HDD hin... 
zu 2. HDD ausbauen und an einem anderen PC sichern.
zu 3. und was sagt notebooksbilliger.de nun zu deinem Fall ?

Die HDD wurde sicher nur gewechselt, weil MSI dort einen Fehler entdeckt hat und so einen weiteren RMA Fall verhindern wollte.

Beim nächsten mal erstmal im MSI Forum melden: Startseite - MSI Forum (kein offizieller Anlaufpunkt !)

Wende dich nochmals an notebooksbilliger. Du hast denen gesagt, das dort wichtige Daten auf der HDD sind, welche nicht verloren gehen dürfen. Dies ist nun aber dennoch passiert, also sollen die dafür gerade stehen.


----------



## the.hai (14. Februar 2014)

Bei jeder Laptop RMA die ich bis jetzt hatte, wurde die Festplatte getauscht und vorher darauf hingewiesen, dass dies passieren kann und man unbedingt sichern muss.

leider pech gehabt, die daten sind weg.



iTzZent schrieb:


> Wende dich nochmals an notebooksbilliger. Du  hast denen gesagt, das dort wichtige Daten auf der HDD sind, welche  nicht verloren gehen dürfen. Dies ist nun aber dennoch passiert, also  sollen die dafür gerade stehen.


 
was solln die machen? die daten können sie auch nicht aus dem hut zaubern. und in ihrer RMA abwicklung steht bestimnmt was von der "festplattenklausel". 

Schadensersatz auf die Kreta 2011 Urlaubsfotos, da freut sich jedes gericht^^


----------

